
Raphaël, small javascript library for manipulating images and charts (svg/vml) - toni
http://dmitry.baranovskiy.com/raphael/
======
Locke
I started playing with this yesterday. It might make for a good alternative to
canvas. At least from a compatibility standpoint.

Internet Explorer doesn't have native support for canvas or svg, which is why
Excanvas and Raphael fall back on vml to provide canvas and svg-like support,
respectively.

Canvas and vml really aren't a good match, though. Canvas is stateless,
whereas both vml and svg insert objects into the DOM. It's this mismatch that
really kills Excanvas' performance when rendering any kind of animation.

~~~
bootload
_"... Internet Explorer doesn't have native support for canvas ..."_

Yes it does ~ <http://code.google.com/p/explorercanvas/>

~~~
Locke
Explorer Canvas aka "Excanvas" uses VML. That's kind of what my post was
about. It's a very nice hack, but it's certainly not native support.

~~~
bootload
_"... It's a very nice hack, but it's certainly not native support. ..."_

You are right. I missed that bit but does allow you to give IE users a taste.
If we waited for full binary support for all things without hacks nothing
would get done.

------
sh1mmer
This is pretty cool.

I'm impressed that they have tested it in working in IE6+, FF3+, Safari 3+,
Opera 9.5

------
jamongkad
I can think of a few apps that could use this library. Man it's really
difficult to express enthusiasm over the internet.

